# To sweep or not to sweep? Advice please :)



## OneFitMom

I am 40+5 and have a midwife appointment this afternoon. Last week she offered to do a sweep (at 39+5) and I said I'd defer to this week because I didn't really feel it necessary to hurry things along before even reaching my due date. I kind of hoped the baby would come on his own in the interim, but since he hasn't, I have to make a decision on what to do this afternoon. 

My inclination is to decline the sweep again, even though I know they would prefer that I just do it. 

I feel great. I'm not bloated, sore or uncomfortable, and I can go about all of my day-to-day activities with no problem. OH can hear the baby's heart beat, and he's still moving around quite a bit. Of course I'm impatient to meet the little guy, but the pregnancy is still going extremely well for both of us, so in my mind, there doesn't seem to be any legitimate reason to mess with anything.

I've had very little in the way of signs that labour is about to begin. No mucous plug or show, and my cervix is still very high and only 1cm dilated.

I definitely had some mild contractions, backache and cramping overnight last night (or just *very* strong and slightly painful BH?), but it subsided over the course of the morning and hasn't returned.

I feel like sweeps and other natural induction methods are so "hit and miss," and that in the end, labour will begin when it is supposed to. 

Can anyone think of any compelling reason why I should just do the sweep? What would you do in my position?


----------



## Librastar2828

personally i would have the sweep done.

Like you said it could be a hit and miss but there is no harm in having a sweep done and if it works then fantastic and if it doesnt then no harm done as like you said your not uncomfortable in anyway or anything.

if you refuse you might end up having to be induced which causes lots of risks and problems..


----------



## helloeveryone

i would get the sweep done....


----------



## Eternal

Everyone is different and we all need to weigh up the pros and cons.

For me I would def do it, I had one with my son and went into labour within 48 hours. 

For me I wanted him out and see the longer he was in the risker it is, although I totally see it the other way too, but I had friends who had bad experinces so I guess that swayed my decision. The placenta starts to deterioate from 37 weeks, so I kind of felt for me it was right for him to come out ASAP. Saying that I also had SPD and was really upcomfy and fed up. perhaps if I were enjoying my pregnancy I may have been of a different opioion. 

This time I now I wont go past 38 weeks as its twins and im surprisingly comforted by that lol!

Anyway, whatever you decide will be right for you, good luck, you may go in and find your already very near labour! Good luck x


----------



## teal

I woul dhave it done. I had one with my son at 40+6 - the midwife did say that although my cervix was soft it was still quite far back so she couldn't properly hook around it - done something though because my son arrived the next day xx


----------



## Mindy_mini

I had five (yes FIVE) sweeps and they did jack all!

I dont Work unless your body is really ready to go into labour. 

The decision is yours. If you asked me if I'd have a sweep in another pregnancy then yea I think I would becaus it didn't do any harm. I was like you, happy being pregnant, not bloated, healthy, glowing etc but a lot can change in 24 hrs so don't rule it out totally if you decide against it. 

I was desperate to avoid induction and declined it at 42wks. Three days later, I had high bp, protien in urine and excessive amniotic fluid. That all came on over night. 

Sorry not much help and I'm just Rambling about my own experience. Good luck with what you decide
X


----------



## lauzie84

If I was in your position honey I would get the sweep. I had one at 39 + 3 with my daughter and she was born 3 days later. This time around I will decline to have one until I reach my due date xx


----------



## Linzi

If you're happy & comfortable I personally wouldn't take it.

Im getting one tomorrow however, but only because Im planning a homebirth and so nervous that if little miss doesn't get a move on I'll not be able to have her at home. Otherwise I wouldn't bother.

Choice is yours don't let anyone put pressure on you either way

xxx


----------



## OneFitMom

Thanks for all the feedback :)

I think my biggest worry (and this might sound really odd) is that it's going to be really uncomfortable, even painful, because my cervix is still so high and not very dilated. Then, if it does manage to stimulate labour, that area will already be tender and primed for pain, which might make the labour process a whole lot more uncomfortable. I don't know if there's any legitimacy to that notion, but you know how when you've already hurt something, it's a lot more sensitive for a while after? 

Also, everyone (including my midwife) says the sweep will only work if the body is ready to go into labour. Well, if it's truly ready, won't it just go into labour on its own??

I've had a really awesome pregnancy, and everything has pretty much happened as it should, so I guess I have a hard time with the notion that my body won't do what it's supposed to do when it's ready to do it. I feel like as long as the baby is still thriving and I am feeling good, I shouldn't be messing with Mother Nature.

But I dunno... I'll probably end up doing it. I've still got a couple more hours to decide, LOL ;)


----------



## OneFitMom

So... I did it.

She had to do an internal exam anyway, and promised to stop right away if anything felt too uncomfortable or painful. It wasn't that bad, other than a brief moment where it made my stomach feel really crampy.

Apparently I am 3cm dilated and 70% effaced, and the baby is station -1. So basically, they're very surprised that I'm not a whole lot more uncomfortable, and that contractions haven't started. Meh...


----------



## goddess25

You will be in labour soon my dear.

First time around and second time I was 3cm dilated and much the same as you. I went into labour about 12 hours after my sweeps with both pregnancies.


----------



## goddess25

btw I see your in Vancouver, me too well done on promoting midwifes!


----------



## Mindy_mini

Ah glad you made a decision. 

3cm is good! You're obviousy ready so hopefully thensweep will just speed up the inevitable!


----------



## lauzie84

Hopefully nature will take it's course soon! Good luck xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

3cm is really good, good luck :flower: xx


----------



## Linzi

:hugs: hopefully will do the trick xx


----------



## lynnikins

sounds promising hopefully it will do the trick


----------



## OneFitMom

Hmm... I am still here. Ugh.

The sweep definitely changed something, but hasn't thrown me into full-on labour. Afterwards, I was kind of achy/crampy and getting a whole lot of either strong BH contractions or mild labour contractions, but everything seems to have subsided overnight. The baby was squirming around like crazy last night for hours on end, so perhaps he's trying to get into a more favourable position.

I'm going to see about having another sweep done before the weekend. I definitely feel that it progressed things, just not enough, so maybe one more will do the trick.


----------



## Eternal

Any news? Most people seem to go 48 hours later so maybe you have had some luck by now?


----------



## OneFitMom

Nothing yet, LOL. It seems that for the last few nights, I am quite uncomfortable in the evenings (lots of pelvic pressure, BH/mild contractions, etc.) and then I wake up in the morning feeling fantastic. Not that I'm complaining ;)

I have another sweep this aft, so maybe that'll be enough to push me over the edge. I definitely feel like he is ready to come out now (or maybe that's just me projecting that I am ready for him to come out, LOL). My midwife says she'll be very surprised if he's not born this weekend. We shall see... :)


----------



## Caramama

I had one, on wednesday, going for my second one today...trying everything as i dont want to be induced and my induction is booked for next wednesday.

Wasnt painful at all, less painful than a smear test, and it also gives the midwife a chance to assess the dilation of you cervix and if you are effaced at all.

I would go for it!!!


----------

